# Replacing Burrs



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

How often do people change there burrs, how long are they expected to remain in usable quality. Given that the burrs on something like the niche are £110 how long or how many grinds would you expect to get from a set. Might be a dumb question but i'm pretty new.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes, but the Mazzer Kony burrs in the Niche Zero are rated for nearly 750kg.

If you damage them somehow (e.g. stones running through the grinder), then that might shorten the lifespan but if we take an above average domestic usage of 100g a day then you're looking at ~20 years of use before they expire from ordinary use.


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks. Was considering getting a more expensive grinder and cheaper espresso machine and wasn't sure if the burrs where something that needed to be replaced regularly or if something like the niche was a 1 and done sort of deal as long as you look after it obviously.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Uriel4953 said:


> Thanks. Was considering getting a more expensive grinder and cheaper espresso machine and wasn't sure if the burrs where something that needed to be replaced regularly or if something like the niche was a 1 and done sort of deal as long as you look after it obviously.


 Yes, as long as you don't go away and have the Niche on a timer set to turn on with the switch up and running. It happened and some guys grinder was running for 3 days until he got back ?

It's all OK though he turned it off when he got home and it just winked at him.....I think it's still working fine (should be OK).


----------

